# Ooth laying



## Rib (Jan 17, 2006)

I dont know if its just me, but however I try to prevent it, my Mantids always lay their Ooths on the side of the enclosure, even when (I would have thought) Better alternatives are available, such as twigs, branches. leaves etc. Has anyone found a way of making sure a mantis lays an Ooth on a branch or something easier than the side of the enclosure?


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2006)

Usually they lay them on the screen lid for me. What I have done is when they are just about to lay one I will take them out and put them on a branch or a indoor plant that is suitable.


----------



## Rib (Jan 17, 2006)

what is it about the mantids behavious that makes you think its just about to lay?


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 18, 2006)

I have noticed that often times before my mantids lay, they will bend their abdomens toward the surface (see photo below). They start this anywhere from a couple days to a few hours before actually laying. Sometimes they are not interested in eating. Some species walk around restlessly as if they cannot find a decent place to lay.







You can see 2 females bending their abdomens toward the sticks. They both created ooths that night about 8 hours later.

DeShawn


----------



## Rib (Jan 18, 2006)

Ah excellent, I will look out for that. The only thing I noticed from personal experience is that in most cases they refuse to eat. I'll take a look at their abdomen next time. Cheers


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 18, 2006)

As others have said, I see them stop eating (Similiar to their behavior right before the molt) and their abomen acts like a hungry maggot. And they run all over the place, acting like they are lookin' for the restroom the morning after they have eaten a LOT of mexican food.


----------



## Rib (Jan 18, 2006)

> As others have said, I see them stop eating (Similiar to their behavior right before the molt) and their abomen acts like a hungry maggot. And they run all over the place, acting like they are lookin' for the restroom the morning after they have eaten a LOT of mexican food.


See I thought that, but My African and Budwing females have become more sluggish than active just before laying.


----------



## Tapos (Jan 19, 2006)

i like the sticks deshawn uses, i have been using roundish branches/twigs from the back yard and the females seem to roll the whole thing all about, the stick, with a couple flat spots looks like a winner. i have been forming a dome of window screen, hot glueing it to the underside of the lid. they seem to like hanging from it, and i get a lot of ooths there. nice thing is, the ooth is relatively easy to remove from window screen. or the window screen is easy to cut if necessary. i do think i'll try the sticks though, much less work than domes and hot glue.


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 19, 2006)

I got those sticks from Walmart in the craft section. They are called Jumbo sticks, and are just big "popsicle" sticks. I cut the top and bottom just a tad to make them flat. They are perfect for smaller species.

The other sticks in the back right are wooden slats. I had to cut them a bit, but they work great, and sooooo cheap. Gotta love Walmart 8)


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2006)

I have also used those dowels from Wal Mart or Lowe's. They will generally stop eating and will be bending their abdomen down to a surface.


----------

